# looking for FC / NoCo families to boat with



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Kari, 

We have a 10yr old daughter and 8 year old son. We are on the Yampa the week you are on the San Juan, but would be up to meeting up with you and your family for some Poudre runs this spring. 
Have a great time on the San Juan, our kids loved that river.

Mike


----------



## KariG2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Mike, 

Definately psyched to find friends to run the Poudre with. Calling daily for a cancellation on the Yampa in July too. I'll be interested to hear about your trip
Stay in touch. My email is [email protected]
Kari


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

Hi Kari,

Would love to get out on the water with you. We have two kids (ages: 3 yob, almost 6yog) We are pretty tied up during the summer but could get the raft out to do some filter plant runs with the kids in the evenings (or without). Otherwise, I kayak and am finding I'm really getting into paddleboarding. I have an inflatable SUP and would love to get out on the flat water or possibly Filter Plant? We have a good little "mom's paddle group" also if you would be interested! My email is: [email protected]

Cheers. lindsey


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

Kari,

We don't live in CO (not yet, actually, but that's another story)

our kids are 6.5 and 3.5 and we just got re-into rafting last year after a long hiatus when the kids were little. Our kids did a few San Juan, Chama, and Rio Grande multiday last year

so fun! i can't imagine a better way to spend time with kids than to take them down the river...and the 'Juan is perfect. warm, great camps, mellow rapids but still fastish moving.

if you still have room on that trip, please let me know. we currently have a launch on the upper section (Sand Island- Mexican Hat) on the 25th, with friends that only have a very small window. but, we would be very interested in joining your trip on the 29th out of MH also...

Last year we had an early June launch out of MH and ended up finding another family right here on Mountain Buzz. it worked out great and we're hoping to get together with them for another trip this summer (although these dates don't work for them in Longmont)

thanks. I'll send a PM too

bryan


----------

